# غطاء الرأس (الحجاب) في الكتاب المقدس،، ما رأيكم؟



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2007)

أرجو من المشرف عدم حذف الموضوع .. فهو نقاش عن الحجاب في الإسلام والمسيحية (حوار أديان)

أولا: أتمنى ملاحظة ومراعاة ما يلي

1- الموضوع غير منقول

2- قمت بوضع كامل الموضوع من الكتاب المقدس حتى لا أُتهم .. بأنني أقوم بقص الآيات عن المجمل http://arabic.searchgodsword.org

3- الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع، وعدم شتم أو سب أياً كان

4- هدفي هو المناقشة فقط ... فأهلاً لمن يريد ذلك 



في أثناء قراءتي للكتاب المقدس ... استوقفني هذا العنوان وهو (غطاء الرأس)

وهو في سفر (كورنثوس 1) .. الإصحاح الحادي عشر


1 كونوا متمثلين بي كما انا ايضا بالمسيح 2 فامدحكم ايها الاخوة على انكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون
التعاليم كما سلمتها اليكم . 3 ولكن اريد ان تعلموا ان راس كل رجل هو المسيح . واما راس المرأة
فهو الرجل . وراس المسيح هو الله . 4 كل رجل يصلّي او يتنبأ وله على راسه شيء يشين راسه . 5 واما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها
والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه . 6 اذ المرأة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها . وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة
ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط . 7 فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده . واما
المرأة فهي مجد الرجل . 8 لان الرجل ليس من المرأة بل المرأة من الرجل . 9 ولان الرجل لم يخلق من اجل المرأة بل المرأة من اجل الرجل . 10 لهذا ينبغي للمرأة ان يكون لها سلطان على راسها من اجل الملائكة . 11 غير ان الرجل ليس من دون المراة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في
الرب . 12 لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة .
ولكن جميع الاشياء هي من الله . 13 احكموا في انفسكم . هل يليق بالمرأة ان تصلّي الى الله وهي غير
مغطاة . 14 ام ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم ان الرجل ان كان يرخي شعره فهو
عيب له . 15 واما المرأة ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لان الشعر قد أعطي
لها عوض برقع . 16 ولكن ان كان احد يظهر انه يحب الخصام فليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه
ولا لكنائس الله 


الآن ::: نأتي على النقاط المطلوبة

1- (( واما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه ))
هنا ... أمر واضح بتغطية المرأة لرأسها في الصلاة

2- (( اذ المرأة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها . وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط ))
أمر ثاني بالتغطية ... ويتوضح هنا أن التغطية تكون أيضاً لشعر المرأة

3- (( فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده . واما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل .))
كما في الإسلام .. التغطية تكون على المرأة فقط

4- (( لهذا ينبغي للمرأة ان يكون لها سلطان على راسها من اجل الملائكة ))
أمر رابع بتغطية المرأة لرأسها .. والملاحظ هنا أنه لم يذكر وقت الصلاة

5- (( احكموا في انفسكم . هل يليق بالمرأة ان تصلّي الى الله وهي غير مغطاة .))
أمر خامس .. ولفظ قوي على تغطية الرأس ..

6- ((ام ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم ان الرجل ان كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له . 15 واما المرأة ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لان الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع .))
لاحظ كلمة الطبيعة = الفطرة ... 



وقد قمت ببحث صور ورسومات لـ مريم العذراء .. لأجد شكل لبس نساء ذاك العصر .. في موقع جوجل ..

فكانت هذه النتيجة .. معظم الصور لمريم العذراء وهي (متحجبة)
http://images.google.ae/images?svnum=50&hl=en&safe=off&q="virgin+mary"

يلاحظ هنا مريم العذراء تظهر في معظم الصور مغطاة الرأس .. وكأنها متحجبة!























بل لو أنك أريتها لأحد الأشخاص الذين لا يعرفون الصور .. لربما قال بأنها امرأة مسلمة ... ما أجمل الحجاب!


ما ردكم على هذا ؟؟


ملاحظة :: الموضوع للنقاش وليس للشتم


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2007)

ينقل لقسم الأسئله و الأجوبه .
أرجو مراجعة قوانين القسم في توقيعي ......و تم شرح تخصصات الأقسام لك سابقا !!!
أتمنى منك عدم تجاهل تخصص كل قسم لاحقا !!!


----------



## انسان (28 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي عمر 

و وفقك 

موضوع جميل و ممتاز


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2007)

شكراً أخ انسان ...

أتمنى من المشرفين نقل الموضوع إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات .. لأنه ليس سؤال -في الحقيقة-


----------



## kimo14th (28 يناير 2007)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> أرجو من المشرف عدم حذف الموضوع .. فهو نقاش عن الحجاب في الإسلام والمسيحية (حوار أديان)
> 
> 
> الآن ::: نأتي على النقاط المطلوبة
> ...



يااخ عمر الكلام واضح اهو ... اثناء الصلاه تغطى المراه شعرها 

وخد بالك الكلام مترتب على بعضه 

فهو بيشرح ليه تغطى المراه شعرها اثناء الصلاه 

وفى النهايه بيقول احكموا ينفع المراه تصلى من غير ماتغطى شعرها 

وخد بالك من نقطه مهمه فرق السبب بين تغطيه المراه المسيحيه لشعرها اثناء الصلاه 

وتغطيه المراه المسلمه لشعرها دائما فالمراه المسلمه تعتقد ان الحجاب عفه وطهاره لها ويقيها 

من نظرات الرجال


----------



## sunshine (28 يناير 2007)

ونستشهد على كده كمان ان الراهبات يرتدون الحجاب.


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*أرجو التوضيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي عمر*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> في أثناء قراءتي للكتاب المقدس ... استوقفني هذا العنوان وهو (غطاء الرأس)
> 
> وهو في سفر (كورنثوس 1) .. الإصحاح الحادي عشر
> 
> ...


​*أخي عمر الفاروق*​*هل من الممكن أن تتعب قليلاً وتوضح ما هي نقاط التناقش*
*أين الموضوع ومشاكله حتي نتناقش فيها*
*أم هو مجال للتخمين*
*ممكن التوضيح حتي نكمل معك*

*فأنت وضعت بحث أنت تعبت فيه ولكنك لم تضع نقاط للتناقش*
*حدد كي لا يكون هناك جدال*

*وبالنسبة للسيدة العذراء متخفش أي حد هيعرفها مهما كان*
*دية السيدة العذراء الذي أصطفاها الله علي نساء الكون*

*وبالنسبة للشتم *
*لامكااااااااااااااااااااااااان له*

*منتظرك يا أخي حتي نكمل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي sunshine*


sunshine قال:


> ونستشهد على كده كمان ان الراهبات يرتدون الحجاب.


 
*يا أخ sunshine*
*لو كنت قرأت شوية في الأسئلة كنت عرفت أحنا أتكلمنا في الموضوع دة قبل كدة *

*أرجو منك الأطلاع علي هذا الموضوع وبدون أضافة مشاركات أوك*​ 
*لماذا ترتدي الراهبات خمار وحجاب المسلمات* "كليك شمال"​ 
*وأي أضافة فلتضيفها هنا أو راسلني خاص*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*حدد أولاً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أخي عمر*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> أتمنى من المشرفين نقل الموضوع إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات .. لأنه ليس سؤال -في الحقيقة-


 
*أنا تحت أمرك مادام هو ليس بسؤال*
*ولكني طلبت من حضرتك أن تعطيني نقاط النقاش أو الهدف المطلوب*

*كي نحدد سيستمر هنا *
*أم سينقل والي أي قسم
*
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (30 يناير 2007)

لا زلــت أجهــل!!!!!!!

أمور محيرة للغــــــايـــة

--واللبيب هو من يـدرك--

كثيرة هي القضايا التي يرفضون نقاشها! ،، 

ويعتبرون الكثير منها (أسرار دينية) !! 

كيف للمرء أن "يــؤمن" وتعقد العقيدة في قلبه ويقرها لسانه وتعمل بها جوارحه إن لم يفهم ويستوعب؟!!!

نحن في الإسلام.. لدينا بعض الأمور التي لانخوض فيها ، ليـس لأنها (أسـرار) ويستحيل أن نعرفها

بل لأنها أمور غيبية كما نسميها أي أنها فوق حدود استيعاب العقل ، فمهما فكرنا فيها وتعمقنا لن يزيدنا 

هذا إلا إيقانا بأنها فوق الإدراك البشري.

في حين أنكم عندما تذهبون إلى القسيس وتسألونه ....يغضب وقد يقول للسائل: أنت ستكفر!

عندما قرأت كتابكم شعرت بالتناقض في ذاتي وأن كل شيء متصادم !!!!!

كيف ؟وكيف ؟؟ وكيف؟؟؟!

-الكلمة من عند الله والكلمة الله!

-كان في العـالـم وكون به العالم ولم يعرفه العالم!!!

جن جنوني!

رغم أني كنت منشرحة الصدر ،،مقبلة على القراءة بتمعن ،، راغبة في الإدراك..،

حينها أدركت تماما ...................

لست أقول هذا الكلام --لأنني لا أحترم قوانين المنتدى--
وليس للتقليل من شأنكم ، فأنا لم أهب وقتي للتصفح والرد حتى أتشاجر

إنما لأنني ..

لازلت أجــهــل !

""وتغطيه المراه المسلمه لشعرها دائما فالمراه المسلمه تعتقد ان الحجاب عفه وطهاره لها ويقيها""

نعــم، عفة وطهارة وحياء وأنوثة غالية ...جوهرة ليست سهلة المنال، 

فالشعر ..تاج زينة المرأة 
وبتغطيتها له مجاهدة للنفس و(حجاب) عن الرذائل.


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2007)

*لازلت أجهل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي*



أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> لا زلــت أجهــل!!!!!!!
> 
> أمور محيرة للغــــــايـــة
> 
> ...


 
*أخي *

*فلتقل ماذا تريد *

*لأنني*
*ما زلت أجهل*
:smil13::new2: :smil13:​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asasraah (16 فبراير 2007)

يا "انا السلام ربانى " ممكن اسالك سؤال بتقول مفيش فى دينك اسرار دينية امال اية بدايات السور الغامضة دى كلهاو البيب هو من يدرك


----------



## ramia (19 فبراير 2007)

بكل بساطة يا اخي انت عم تحكي عن قبل الميلاد وبتعرف ان الخطيئة كانت منتشرة  ,, فكانت النساء المحترمات بتغطي راسها عشان تتميز عن المرأة الخاطئة او الزانية .


----------

